# [EVDL] GE EV1 controller service manual



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

An embedded and charset-unspecified text was scrubbed...
Name: not available
Url: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20080614/e761ee5b/attachment.ksh 
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi,

Your mail program's settings made it not send properly. You should
only send plain-text messages to the list. I attached the original
text below.

I would also love to have a GE EV1 service manual; a student group I'm
in has an EV1 controller.

-Morgan LaMoore



> <[email protected]> wrote:
> > An embedded and charset-unspecified text was scrubbed...
> > Name: not available
> > Url: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20080614/e761ee5b/attachment.ksh
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Morgan LaMoore wrote:
> > Hi,
> >
> > Your mail program's settings made it not send properly. You should
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 16 Jun 2008 at 12:42, James Massey wrote:
> 
> > I think there would be a lot of interest in a service manual being
> > available - I haven't heard of one, but if anyone finds they can buy one
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

There is a manual for the GE EV1 controller in the back of the Electra Van
service manual. It can be downloaded from my Electra Van page at
http://memweb.newsguy.com/~apeweek/ElectraVan.html

Dave Muse





> EVDL Administrator wrote:
> >
> > On 16 Jun 2008 at 12:42, James Massey wrote:
> >
> ...


----------

